# Pedophilism



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

***CONTENT REMOVED***


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Copeful said:


> ***CONTENT REMOVED***


Grow up. :roll:


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

the fuck is wrong with u :x


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Please go to see a psychotherapist and find out why you are angry


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I see your posts and relate to your desperation, you're not alone.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2007)

Have you been molested, Copeful? Is that why you are so angry? *hugs*


----------

